# How to format external hard drive?



## rain (Jul 28, 2009)

I received a replacement 750GB external hard drive from Western Digital. The drive is currently formatted for FAT32.  The previous (defunct) hd was also FAT32, which I did not realize upon receiving and using.  When trying to save large files in Final Cut Pro, the hard drive would save numerous files with none over 2GB in size.  I think that FAT32 was the reason.  With the new hd, I want to get off on the right foot, to format for my Mac.

I contacted Western Digital technical support for advice on formatting the hd.  They were no help.  After almost an hour the tech said that I needed to contact Apple technical support because in Finder Window when I click on Macintosh HD, I did not have the utility "First Aid Erase Partition Restore" to click on.  

Does this make sense?  I raised the possibility the First Aid utility might be a feature with Leopard.  Since I have Tiger OS (10.4.11), I thought this might be the a contributing factor why it didn't show up.

Still, all I need to do is format this new HD, right?  Can't be that complicated (I hope).  Can anybody help?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Jul 28, 2009)

Open the Applications folder, open the Utilities Folder, then open Disk Utility.  Select the drive, click erase, choose the name and format of the drive, and click erase.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 28, 2009)

The format for your new hard drive should be changed to Mac OS Extended - (journaled is optional).


----------



## rain (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks DeltaMac and #1 Rhapsody for your responses.  Can I clarify a couple of things?  #1 Rhapsody wrote:

<Open the Applications folder, open the Utilities Folder, then open Disk Utility. Select the drive, click erase, choose the name and format of the drive, and click erase.>

When I open Disk Utility pertaining to the new HD I see 698.6 GB WD (for Western Digital), then below that which looks like a subfolder, "My Book" (Western Digital's name for the HD).  I click on each one of these, then click Erase, choose Mac OS Extended for the Volume Format, name it, or can I leave it untitled (as is)?  Just curious, how does journaled differ from without journaled?

What about the Security Options button?  It defaults to "Don't Erase Data".  Should I leave it on the default, or choose another option (Zero out data, 7 pass erase, 35 pass erase)?

Really appreciate your help.  Thanks again!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 28, 2009)

The WD line is your hard drive (the device), and the 'My Book' line is the drive partition. (If you decide to create multiple partitions, you would then see a line for each of those partitions, all underneath that WD line.) You don't have to name your partition, it will just stay as Untitled, in that case. Or, you can name it Bob, or Janice, or Drive, or whatever.... Journaliing makes no difference, unless you have OS X installed on that external drive, and you are booted to that system. If you have data on that drive, then the multi-pass will assure that data cannot be recovered by any normal method. The 35-pass is acceptable for US government deletion of sensitive data, from what I have read. It takes a really long time, and serves no purpose on a new hard drive, other than causing a lot of stress on the hard drive. Not recommended unless you MUST use it to clear previous data. Leave that on the default for a normal erase.


----------



## rain (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey DeltaMac, I just formatted and all seems well.  Thank you!!


----------



## Randy Singer (Jul 28, 2009)

In the Bombich Forums is an excellent post on how to properly prepare your new external HD before you use it:
http://forums.bombich.com/viewtopic.php?t=4084


----------



## rain (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Randy.  I will check out the Bombich Forums as well as your article on routine maintenance for OS X.


----------

